# Movies That Should have gotten Sequels But Didn't Get Them



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

Which films and why ?

ILL start it off with  *The Last  StarFighter* , This one the early film sot use GGI and though by todays standard , Its more then good enough to carry this film. The story Young man Alex Rogan (Lance Guest ) living in a Trailer Park who is really good at playing a certain which unbeknownst to him is  video game is in fact a test decided by and integalaoct con man named Centari ( Played by Robert Preston)   to be a pilot in a Galactic Alliance called The Star League .Aassisting him is his navigator Grig (Daniel O Herlihy  ) This was a very  good and entertaining film.  film It should have by right become a long running film franchise. But it didn't happen.


----------



## Ray Pullar (Aug 26, 2018)

Doc Savage - because it said so in the end credits
Nightbreed - Cronenberg resurrected at end, Midian not found, story not over


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 26, 2018)

Flash Gordon


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

reiver33 said:


> Flash Gordon




Overacted and over the top. But yes, it deserved a sequel because it's alot of fun to watch !


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

Ray Pullar said:


> Doc Savage - because it said so in the end credits
> Nightbreed - Cronenberg resurrected at end, Midian not found, story not over



In the case of Doc Savage they had the perfect actor  in Ron Ely.

In the case of Nightbreed , yes that had sequel potential.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 26, 2018)

I've been waiting for* King Conan* for a long time.  There are a lot of bad things that can be said about the earlier movies but still you must always remember to "To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women."


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I've been waiting for* King Conan* for a long time.  There are a lot of bad things that can be said about the earlier movies but still you must always remember to "To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women."



For me , it was the 1982 film.  It more then did justice to Conan. *Conan the Destroyer* didn'tt have a really good story .

The 2011 film , I didn't have a poralvme with Jason Momoa but I had problem with the over story which was written with. 3D In Mind

I doubt we are getting king Conan, I would like to have seen it happen.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 26, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> For me , it was the 1982 film.





BAYLOR said:


> I doubt we are getting king Conan, I would like to have seen it happen.



If Arnold was going to do it the time would have been right after he got done playing Governor.  I enjoyed both movies more than once at the theater.  They were very popular with my crowd.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 26, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Which films and why ?
> 
> ILL start it off with  *The Last  StarFighter*


Absolutely. The Last StarFighter is one of those films that I still find massively entertaining and can watch almost any time. It should have been an entire franchise.



reiver33 said:


> Flash Gordon


Gordon's alive! So over the top camp and perfect. I could have watched a dozen more.



Anthoney said:


> I've been waiting for* King Conan* for a long time.  There are a lot of bad things that can be said about the earlier movies but still you must always remember to "To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women."


Arnold was all for this (and may still be), but after his recent surgery I'm not sure he could do the role any more. Still, if he could manage it, I would love to see it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> If Arnold was going to do it the time would have been right after he got done playing Governor.  I enjoyed both movies more than once at the theater.  They were very popular with my crowd.



What I found interesting was that in the 1982 film the villain was Thusla Doom who was  actual the enemy of  Kull  of  Valusdis  Howards Character before Conan.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 26, 2018)

A few personal favourites that should have gotten sequels:
*Big Trouble in Little China
The Thing
Enemy Mine
The Black Hole
Lost in Space
WarGames*


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 26, 2018)

Vince W said:


> A few personal favourites that should have gotten sequels:
> *Big Trouble in Little China
> The Thing
> Enemy Mine
> ...



*The Thing* got  a 2011 Prequel which wasn't bad 

*Wargames* I seem to recall that thye made some kind of direct  to video sequel to it .


----------



## Vince W (Aug 26, 2018)

The Thing Prequel was mediocre at best. All the CGI nonsense couldn't match the effects of the original.

I've seen the Wargames sequel video online, but I've heard it was dreadful. Also it takes place much later than the original.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 26, 2018)

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins.  They set it up for a sequel but it never came.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 27, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins.  They set it up for a sequel but it never came.


Wasn't Remo Williams based on one of those awful 'mens' adventure book series like Mack Bolan? It was a fun film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Wasn't Remo Williams based on one of those awful 'mens' adventure book series like Mack Bolan? It was a fun film.



The Destroyer series.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 27, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> The Destroyer series.


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Aug 27, 2018)

_*The Rocketeer*_ (1991) Disney thought this was going to be the smash summer hit with sequels forever. They even planned for a ride at Disney World. I remember seeing an architect's elevation drawing of a ticket stand that looked like a small version of the Bulldog Cafe. This was in the wake of _Batman_ (1989) when studios thought you could film a comic book character and instantly print money. It didn't happen with _Dick Tracy_ in 1990 either, so the studios eventually realized lightning wasn't going to strike at the push of a button.

Hollywood loves to use the word "flop", but _The Rocketeer_ was sorely underrated, and a younger generation of comic book fans now cite it as a classic of the genre. Harlan Ellison was wrong when he blamed low turnout on the script. It's true that Disney toned down the "hot planes and fast girls" elements in Dave Stevens's original story, but in order to judge a film, you have to see it first, and nobody showed up that first weekend. So I blame marketing and internal politics at Disney. Like Burton's first _Batman_, it's almost an accident the movie was made at all in the particular way it turned out.

Speaking of the script, there's the first scene in the Bulldog Cafe where Cliff and Jennie are eating after a night at the movies. Anyone wanting to know what's meant by the writer's phrase "Character drives plot" should watch that scene. It should be taught in every writing and film theory class on the planet.


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 27, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> What I found interesting was that in the 1982 film the villain was Thusla Doom who was  actual the enemy of  Kull  of  Valusdis  Howards Character before Conan.


For some reason they turned a Kull story into a Conan film, and a Conan story into a Kull film.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 27, 2018)

The Rocketeer was awesome and totally deserves a sequel. As is The Last Starfighter. 

I’d like to see a sequel to John Carter of Mars. A great romp that didn’t deserve its box office takings.


----------



## picklematrix (Aug 27, 2018)

DREDD, starring Carl Urban as Judge Dredd


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> For some reason they turned a Kull story into a Conan film, and a Conan story into a Kull film.



In the 1982 film , It would have made more sense to have Cona face of against  the Stygian sorcerer Thoth Amon.  The King Kull film used story elements from *Conan  The Hour of the Dragon.  *I think it was originally supposed to be a Conan film .


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2018)

Rodders said:


> The Rocketeer was awesome and totally deserves a sequel. As is The Last Starfighter.
> 
> I’d like to see a sequel to John Carter of Mars. A great romp that didn’t deserve its box office takings.



Absolutely , both those films deserved sequels.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 27, 2018)

Rodders said:


> The Rocketeer was awesome and totally deserves a sequel. As is The Last Starfighter.
> 
> I’d like to see a sequel to John Carter of Mars. A great romp that didn’t deserve its box office takings.


Rocketeer should have gotten a sequel. JCoM was disappointing at first, but after a second, less critical viewing, yes. A sequel should have happened.



picklematrix said:


> DREDD, starring Carl Urban as Judge Dredd


I can't believe I didn't say this! *hangs head in shame*

I think *Tomorrowland* should have a sequel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Rocketeer should have gotten a sequel. JCoM was disappointing at first, but after a second, less critical viewing, yes. A sequel should have happened.
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't say this! *hangs head in shame*
> ...




A Rocketeer Franchise could have been so much fun, those are the kinds of films I want. to see Hollywood make more of .    There has been talk over the years of a reboot of this one .

*Tomorrowland *had all of the elements of what should have been a great film , but what it lacked was a fun factor and it was over produced.


----------



## Lumens (Aug 27, 2018)

I think The Prequel deserves a Sequel.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 28, 2018)

Nozzle Velocity said:


> _*The Rocketeer*_ (1991) Disney thought this was going to be the smash summer hit with sequels forever. They even planned for a ride at Disney World. I remember seeing an architect's elevation drawing of a ticket stand that looked like a small version of the Bulldog Cafe. This was in the wake of _Batman_ (1989) when studios thought you could film a comic book character and instantly print money. It didn't happen with _Dick Tracy_ in 1990 either, so the studios eventually realized lightning wasn't going to strike at the push of a button.



*Rocketeer* was a cracking good movie. I still don't understand the box office. Trying to think, other 'period' comic book movies do badly too? I know there is *Dick Tracy* , but that one was a bit bloated. Tho Joe Johnston who did* Rocketeer *did succeed with *Captain America: The First Avenger* in 2011 as a (mixed) period film. Last year the best comic book movie I saw what *Wonder Woman *and that was set in WWI. So can never tell.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 28, 2018)

*  The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension *had a tag at the end announcing a sequel, but that did not happen. When I first saw this film I thought it spent too much time  congratulating itself for being hip. I think it still does, but now I don't think that hurts it. It is a damn funny crazy movie. It is amazing how many of the cast shot to A list. A sequel would had to have been made right away , I don't think they could have gotten that cast back together. At this late date there is still no release of the score which was so remarkable.


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Aug 28, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Last year the best comic book movie I saw what *Wonder Woman *and that was set in WWI. So can never tell.



Agree about Wonder Woman. The big one I'm waiting for is Spielberg doing The Blackhawks! The rumour is that it will tie in with Wonder Woman.


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Aug 28, 2018)

How could I forget?

_Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_ (2004)


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Aug 28, 2018)

So, The Playlist has an article about the pending remake (no, wait - it's a sequel!) of the wonderful _Big Trouble in Little China_.

'Big Trouble In Little China' Remake Starring Dwayne Johnson Is Actually A Sequel

So yes...Dwayne Johnson as Jack Burton. Oh well - I'd have liked to see the original cast return.

ps - _Sky Captain..._ was one of the best-looking films ever, IMO. I really liked it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2018)

Nozzle Velocity said:


> How could I forget?
> 
> _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_ (2004)



A terrific film and underrated.   I find it very surprising that this film didn't do better at the box office.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 28, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> *  The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension *had a tag at the end announcing a sequel, but that did not happen. When I first saw this film I thought it spent too much time  congratulating itself for being hip. I think it still does, but now I don't think that hurts it. It is a damn funny crazy movie. It is amazing how many of the cast shot to A list. A sequel would had to have been made right away , I don't think they could have gotten that cast back together. At this late date there is still no release of the score which was so remarkable.


I loved Buckaroo Banzai and waited patiently for the sequel. Sigh. I'd settle for a reboot at this point.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 29, 2018)

well it looks like we can add Guardians of the Galaxy 1&2 to the list of sequels that won't happen


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 30, 2018)

Jupiter Ascending. Don't get me wrong, I didn't think this was AMAZING. I thought it was above average. What I respected was an attempt to create a new sic fi action franchise from the ground up. The biggest criticism seemed to be that audiences found the narrative too complex. I found it quite straight forward. Perhaps due to the lack of a comic on which to base the film, or a pre-existing incarnation from the eighties audiences felt it was too much like hard work to concentrate on entirely new plot points, maybe that's where the allegations of 'complexity' came from.

I thought the narrative was relatively tight, nicely balancing story development with character development while decently crafted action scenes, none of which seeming too long, kept things bouncing along at a good pace.  I liked the conceptual design of the film, and like I said I liked and respected the courage of the studio and the Warchowski sisters in trying to create a new franchise that would be entirely in their ownership. 

Didn't the film make it's money back? Perhaps if they'd gone all in the franchise might have proved to be a slow burner in the long run.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 2, 2018)

*Sneakers.* This film ticks so many boxes for me. Intelligent, funny, and well acted. This could have been turned into a franchise I'm sure.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2018)

*Night of the Creeps *1986  A science fiction horror and a very good one. The ending set up the sequel , which never happened.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Sep 12, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> A terrific film and underrated.   I find it very surprising that this film didn't do better at the box office.



It must be the best part of twenty years since I saw _Sky Captain_--a friend took me to a premiere with Jude Law and a bunch of the other actors, so it was probably just before it hit the cinemas--and I don't remember much about it other than being bored for most of the evening. Maybe there were some good ideas behind it, but it was a no Indiana Jones. I've met a handful of people who loved it, but most of the movie-watching public seems to have agreed with me.

I think it would have done a lot better if it had been made on a low budget as was originally intended before the big name actors got involved. Instead, it got a lot of hype and killed the director's career when it flopped.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2018)

Edward M. Grant said:


> It must be the best part of twenty years since I saw _Sky Captain_--a friend took me to a premiere with Jude Law and a bunch of the other actors, so it was probably just before it hit the cinemas--and I don't remember much about it other than being bored for most of the evening. Maybe there were some good ideas behind it, but it was a no Indiana Jones. I've met a handful of people who loved it, but most of the movie-watching public seems to have agreed with me.
> 
> I think it would have done a lot better if it had been made on a low budget as was originally intended before the big name actors got involved. Instead, it got a lot of hype and killed the director's career when it flopped.



It wasn't in the theaters very long. I bought it on dvd.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 12, 2018)

*Hudson Hawk.* There I said it. I love this film for so many reasons. It should have had a dozen sequels.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 13, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I've been waiting for* King Conan* for a long time.  There are a lot of bad things that can be said about the earlier movies but still you must always remember to "To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women."


The 82 Conan is a gem! The main problem with the sequel is that John Milius  did not return to direct it, he would have done a different story. I have not seen the Jason Momoa one. It bombed at the boxoffice.
The 82 Conan was helped by the adult edge , a real tribute to Howard, now days it is getting to almost impossible to make a real R rated sword and sorcery film , everyone wimps out in front of the MPAA.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> The 82 Conan is a gem! The main problem with the sequel is that John Milius  did not return to direct it, he would have done a different story. I have not seen the Jason Momoa one. It bombed at the boxoffice.
> The 82 Conan was helped by the adult edge , a real tribute to Howard, now days it is getting to almost impossible to make a real R rated sword and sorcery film , everyone wimps out in front of the MPAA.



The 82 Conan film is a classic .  *Conan the Destroyer *is watchable but not great.  The 2011 is godawful.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 13, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> The 82 Conan is a gem!



I paid to see it at the theater 4 times.  Twice on dollar night were we would bring in backpacks full of beer and other things.  I think it's impossible for anyone who was a gamer at the time not to like Conan.

On a side note Amazon has a Conan series in the works.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I paid to see it at the theater 4 times.  Twice on dollar night were we would bring in backpacks full of beer and other things.  I think it's impossible for anyone who was a gamer at the time not to like Conan.
> 
> On a side note Amazon has a Conan series in the works.



It will make a good series.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 13, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> It will make a good series.


I am very curious to see what they do. At least Amazon can make the story as ADULT as is demanded.
You know there are well founded complaints that the 82 Conan made Conan kind of ballpeen lunkhead. I think that was a bit unavoidable given Arnold's acting abilities. It's an odd thing Schwarzenegger is about the best approximation to Frazetta's as one could find in a human. On the other hand Robert E Howard's Conan was not quite as ponderous and was a bit sharper and quick witted.
The 82 version seemed a kind of alternate universe Conan so that was ok with me.
If Amazon goes with the Howard that could be good, still note Conan was nobodies sweetheart!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Sep 13, 2018)

what amuses me about films like Conan, Dungeons and Dragons (though I'd love to forget that this was ever made!) is that you have loads of books & backstory, indeed a fully functioning world so what do they do? They hire a writer to concoct an 'origin story' or other 'story inspired by'... Seriously??? Guys, IT'S ALREADY ALL THERE! NO EFFORT NEEDED! All that's needed is a trim to ensure that the story fits cinematically <grrr>


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 13, 2018)

WaylanderToo said:


> what amuses me about films like Conan, Dungeons and Dragons (though I'd love to forget that this was ever made!) is that you have loads of books & backstory, indeed a fully functioning world so what do they do? They hire a writer to concoct an 'origin story' or other 'story inspired by'... Seriously??? Guys, IT'S ALREADY ALL THERE! NO EFFORT NEEDED! All that's needed is a trim to ensure that the story fits cinematically <grrr>


I think the most irritating thing is film makers how make a sow's ear out of a silk purse!
There seem to be two modes. Failure of imagination...…. 
and  "I want to make my own thing."
Failure of imagination can't be fixed,  "Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain".
Making one's own thing is really irksome. Paul Verhoeven reworked Heinlein's very good Star Ship Troopers into a mangled narrative. Worst of all he rejiggered the action sequences of the novel which were the set pieces of the story.
J J Abrams really set my teeth on edge with the 're-imagined' alternate Star-Trek-Universe movies , just because he wanted his own Star Trek, failure of imagination.

You know it can work. The 1953 War of the Worlds is a classy smart update of the Wells novel in a compact movie with ripping pace.
Or one can stay (pretty much) faithful as Peter Jackson did with Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 13, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> J J Abrams really set my teeth on edge with the 're-imagined' alternate Star-Trek-Universe movies , just because he wanted his own Star Trek, failure of imagination.



That's Jar Jar Abrams for you.  Makes me want to pinch his head off.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 13, 2018)

Credit where it's due, it wasn't actually Abrams who wanted his own Star Trek, it was Paramount. There's a whole set of YouTube documentaries on the corporate backstabbing and greed going on behind the scenes of Star Trek since 2005.

But thankfully the guy who seems to have been responsible for most of the $#i+€ over the last ten years is an alleged rapist and has resigned so yippee!


----------



## Lumens (Sep 13, 2018)

Well they say a film is written three times; once as a script, once while shooting and again as it is edited. And to make matters worse, this might happen by the hands of different (groups of) people. Not an excuse for terrible results, but maybe a partial explanation as to what happens when it all derails...


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 13, 2018)

Les Moonves Resigns

Not just an alleged rapist, he also nearly killed Star Trek too.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> J J Abrams really set my teeth on edge with the 're-imagined' alternate Star-Trek-Universe movies , just because he wanted his own Star Trek, failure of imagination.


I don't know how he ever got the job. If you look at his credits before Star Trek you can see he was never up to the task.



Anthoney said:


> That's Jar Jar Abrams for you.  Makes me want to pinch his head off.


I'll hold him down for you.


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2018)

Lumens said:


> Well they say a film is written three times; once as a script, once while shooting and again as it is edited. And to make matters worse, this might happen by the hands of different (groups of) people. Not an excuse for terrible results, but maybe a partial explanation as to what happens when it all derails...


Sometimes with several different writers, several different directors and several different editors. Usually, that does result in a terrible mess. Not always though, on rare occasions, all of that input can result in something that is even better. Someone coming fresh to a project can see the faults and correct them. So, no, I don't think is an excuse that can be used at all.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Sep 13, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> Les Moonves Resigns
> 
> Not just an alleged rapist, he also nearly killed Star Trek too.




I must admit that I am somewhat uncomfortable with this. By all means, if the guy is guilty then string him up by his nether regions - however at the moment we seem to be entering the 21st Century's version of the Salem Witchtrials only this time it's even more pernicious: trial by social media.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2018)

WaylanderToo said:


> what amuses me about films like Conan, Dungeons and Dragons (though I'd love to forget that this was ever made!) is that you have loads of books & backstory, indeed a fully functioning world so what do they do? They hire a writer to concoct an 'origin story' or other 'story inspired by'... Seriously??? Guys, IT'S ALREADY ALL THERE! NO EFFORT NEEDED! All that's needed is a trim to ensure that the story fits cinematically <grrr>



The less said about the last incarnation of D and D  the better.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 13, 2018)

I played and play AD&D, and that film was a fecking disgrace.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I played and play AD&D, and that film was a fecking disgrace.



With all the amassed  D and D Lore, history and backstory  It should of been easy to come up with a great film.  If there is a way of ruin something  good , movie studios are good at find a ways to do so .


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2018)

*Robo Jox    *1985     A giant Robot Battle film . 

*Moonstrap *1989  staring Walter Koenig and Bruce Campbell .  This film really deserved a sequel.  Its pretty good  science fction horror film.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 14, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *Robo Jox    *1985     A giant Robot Battle film .


I remember Robo Jox. I was hoping for a better film, but it was the closest thing we were going to get to Battletech at the time. I don't know about a sequel though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I remember Robo Jox. I was hoping for a better film, but it was the closest thing we were going to get to Battletech at the time. I don't know about a sequel though.



I rather like that film and  *Moon Trap *as well.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 14, 2018)

I've never seen Moontrap, but I would like to take a look at it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I've never seen Moontrap, but I would like to take a look at it.



This movie is a bit polarizing one either likes or doesn't . There is no middle ground  .It found it to be a very entertaining film .


----------



## Rodders (Sep 14, 2018)

I really liked the concept of Moon Trap, but the acting was appalling. 

I watched Robot Jox way back when on VHS. Entertaining enough. 

I would watch a sequel to The Explorers or The Goonies.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 14, 2018)

Rodders said:


> I
> I would watch a sequel to The Explorers or The Goonies.


Absolutely.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2018)

Rodders said:


> I really liked the concept of Moon Trap, but the acting was appalling.
> 
> I watched Robot Jox way back when on VHS. Entertaining enough.
> 
> I would watch a sequel to The Explorers or The Goonies.



I still wanted a sequel to Moon Trap.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 14, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> I still wanted a sequel to Moon Trap.


We all have our weak spots. I'd like a sequel to Sahara.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 14, 2018)

WaylanderToo said:


> well it looks like we can add Guardians of the Galaxy 1&2 to the list of sequels that won't happen



They're crazy  If they don't find some way to continue  this series.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 14, 2018)

I'll step out onto a limb and say* They Live.*  Because he was there to chew bubblegum and kick butt and he was all out of bubblegum.  I had such low expectations when I went to see this, that crushing them was easy.  I'm not a professional wrestling fan either.  It was a good Saturday matinee movie and I would have watched a sequel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 15, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I'll step out onto a limb and say* They Live.*  Because he was there to chew bubblegum and kick butt and he was all out of bubblegum.  I had such low expectations when I went to see this, that crushing them was easy.  I'm not a professional wrestling fan either.  It was a good Saturday matinee movie and I would have watched a sequel.



When I first saw the Preview to this film I thought it was Kurt Russel.  I have say Roddy Piper was a pretty good actor  . I wish he down move movies then he did.  *They Live* is an excellent and  very disturbing  science fiction film.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 15, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I'll step out onto a limb and say* They Live.*  Because he was there to chew bubblegum and kick butt and he was all out of bubblegum.  I had such low expectations when I went to see this, that crushing them was easy.  I'm not a professional wrestling fan either.  It was a good Saturday matinee movie and I would have watched a sequel.


I love *They Live*. It's a much underrated John Carpenter film. Much like many of his films. Definitely deserving of a sequel.



BAYLOR said:


> When I first saw the Preview to this film I thought it was Kurt Russel.  I have say Roddy Piper was a pretty good actor  . I wish he down move movies then he did.  *They Live* is an excellent and  very disturbing  science fiction film.


It feels completely like Russell/Carpenter vehicle. I wouldn't wonder that it was offered to Kurt Russell first and couldn't or wouldn't do it. Piper does an admirable job. He obviously honed his acting skills in the wrestling ring.

Since we're talking about John Carpenter films, I think *Prince of Darkness*. Should have gotten a sequel. It's a disturbing and creepy film without being overly violent and gory. I fairly drips with Lovecraftian atmosphere. It also has the benefit of having a journeyman cast that knew how to take Carpenter's direction without letting their egos get in the way. It may be one of the last truly scary films I've ever seen. It always leaves me feeling unsettled, but in a good way.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 15, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I love *They Live*. It's a much underrated John Carpenter film. Much like many of his films. Definitely deserving of a sequel.
> 
> 
> It feels completely like Russell/Carpenter vehicle. I wouldn't wonder that it was offered to Kurt Russell first and couldn't or wouldn't do it. Piper does an admirable job. He obviously honed his acting skills in the wrestling ring.
> ...



The first time I saw* Prince of Darkness*, I didn't like it, but repeated viewing gave me an appreciation for this film . Yes,  this one needs a sequel and they could do one right now.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

*The Phantom*  1996 with Billy Zane in the title role.  I the tradition of *Raiders of the Lost Ark* this is a fun film and. very good film. Billy Zane pulled of the the title role of the Ghost who  who walks very nice and very convincingly. This film deserved a sequel or three.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 30, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Phantom*  1996 with Billy Zane in the title role.  I the tradition of *Raiders of the Lost Ark* this is a fun film and. very good film. Billy Zane pulled of the the title role of the Ghost who  who walks very nice and very convincingly. This film deserved a sequel or three.


In that vein, *The Shadow *with Alec Baldwin is a much underrated film and should have had a sequel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

Vince W said:


> In that vein, *The Shadow *with Alec Baldwin is a much underrated film and should have had a sequel.



Yes and Alex Baldwin was great in the part and  it's  a way better film then the critic and movie reviews would have you believe.  I would love to have seen some sequels here.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 30, 2018)

*Serenity* because it was really good, deserved a sequel and I wanted to get to know the characters more. I should watch Firefly, right?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

AlexH said:


> *Serenity* because it was really good, deserved a sequel and I wanted to get to know the characters more. I should watch Firefly, right?



It was a very well made filming should have been the beginning of a film franchise.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Sep 30, 2018)

AlexH said:


> I should watch Firefly, right?




well sort of...

you should watch it because it's fantastic - you shouldn't watch it because you'll be gutted at how quickly it's over!!


----------



## Vince W (Sep 30, 2018)

AlexH said:


> *Serenity* because it was really good, deserved a sequel and I wanted to get to know the characters more. I should watch Firefly, right?


It should have gotten a sequel, but Joss Whedon went out of his way to kill the series. It worked like a charm.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 30, 2018)

I heard it was the Suits at Fox that killed it, someone saying something like "it's all about the little guys who get squished and no one cares about them"


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> I heard it was the Suits at Fox that killed it, someone saying something like "it's all about the little guys who get squished and no one cares about them"



Executives have a tendency  only see one thing. The bottom line, they're businessmen thats what they do    If something doesn't  make money right away, they cancel it . That is why so many promising  film franchises and tv series never have a chance.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 30, 2018)

*The Fifth Element* and *Valerian and the City of A Thousand Planets*. The Fifth Element for obvious reasons, and Valerian because it was so close to being a great film. Valerian needs another chance.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

Vince W said:


> *The Fifth Element* and *Valerian and the City of A Thousand Planets*. The Fifth Element for obvious reasons, and Valerian because it was so close to being a great film. Valerian needs another chance.



*The Fifth Element* given it story might be difficult to do a follow up.

*Valerian  *storywise would easier of the two to do a follow up of.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 1, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Fifth Element* given it story might be difficult to do a follow up.
> 
> *Valerian  *storywise would easier of the two to do a follow up of.


Yes, Valerian lends itself more easily to subsequent films, but *Die Hard* had, what, five sequels, and there was little difference in those, so *The Fifth Element* could have had at least one.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Yes, Valerian lends itself more easily to subsequent films, but *Die Hard* had, what, five sequels, and there was little difference in those, so *The Fifth Element* could have had at least one.



In the case of Diehard Ive never understood how it could have spawned 5 sequels.  In terms of story I alas though 1 man 2 sequels here. 

One thing I would love to see is Luc Beson work with James Gunn on a sequel Valerian.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 1, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> In the case of Diehard Ive never understood how it could have spawned 5 sequels.  In terms of story I alas though 1 man 2 sequels here.
> 
> One thing I would love to see is Luc Beson work with James Gunn on a sequel Valerian.


I would love to see Luc Besson work with Jean Reno on a Valerian sequel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I would love to see Luc Besson work with Jean Reno on a Valerian sequel.



Awesome actor, and yes Id like to see that.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 1, 2018)

Vince W said:


> *The Fifth Element* and *Valerian and the City of A Thousand Planets*. The Fifth Element for obvious reasons, and Valerian because it was so close to being a great film. Valerian needs another chance.




as long as DJ Ruby Rhod was giving the boot!


----------



## Rodders (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a massive soft spot for The Explorers. I'm not sure how they'd do it, but I would love to see a sequel to that.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 1, 2018)

WaylanderToo said:


> as long as DJ Ruby Rhod was giving the boot!




giving? GIVING?!??!?

*GIVEN*!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2018)

Rodders said:


> I have a massive soft spot for The Explorers. I'm not sure how they'd do it, but I would love to see a sequel to that.



That is a fun film and and underrated .


----------



## Vince W (Oct 2, 2018)

Rodders said:


> I have a massive soft spot for The Explorers. I'm not sure how they'd do it, but I would love to see a sequel to that.


I loved it. Homemade spaceship! That was every nerd's fantasy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 2, 2018)

*Titan* A E   and the Tittle should. be * Titan APB* (After Planet Bob)

*The Iron Giant *. This except film deserves a sequel.


----------



## AlexH (Oct 2, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Iron Giant *. This except film deserves a sequel.


I love that film. When I first saw it I remember thinking it was as close to Studio Ghibli an English language film had got.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 2, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Iron Giant *. This except film deserves a sequel.


As much as I loved *The Iron Giant* I don't think I could take a sequel. At least if it could be of the same quality. I hate ending up a big teary snotty mess in the cinema.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2018)

Vince W said:


> As much as I loved *The Iron Giant* I don't think I could take a sequel. At least if it could be of the same quality. I hate ending up a big teary snotty mess in the cinema.



I would have been happy if the Iron Giant had deliberately stepped on Kent Mansley .


----------



## Al Jackson (Oct 5, 2018)

*Ender's Game* (2013) . This was a really fine realization of the Orson Scott Card novel. Man they got quite a cast Harrison Ford, Viola Davis and Ben Kingsley! And good youngsters in the main cast.
Market research supposedly showed this had big fan following but it bombed at the box office.
Does not compute , it had all the action elements with a sophisticated story.
I like this story , tho it does seem like an alma-gum of the novels Star Ship Troopers , Forever War and the Dorsai series. This was supposed to be a success so that the rest of the Ender's stories could be told, that didn't happen.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 5, 2018)

Ender's Game, such a curiosity for me. I fully agree with the author's stance on war, I was impressed by the fact that he predicted the rise of the internet and the tablet and I thoroughly enjoyed his notion of certain elements of government being conducted through public social media. The were a few other things too but I can't remember now.

Unfortunately I felt the novel failed. I hated the notion of humanity winning the war by giving command to a gang of precocious high-fiving kids (I know, they weren't precocious and they didn't high-five but that's the extreme end of the cliche), and I hated the titular character so much I actually wanted the author to double cross us at the end and have the aliens jump out and kill him. Actually, I think that would have made a better ending: the aliens are evil after all, it was all a trap.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> *Ender's Game* (2013) . This was a really fine realization of the Orson Scott Card novel. Man they got quite a cast Harrison Ford, Viola Davis and Ben Kingsley! And good youngsters in the main cast.
> Market research supposedly showed this had big fan following but it bombed at the box office.
> Does not compute , it had all the action elements with a sophisticated story.
> I like this story , tho it does seem like an alma-gum of the novels Star Ship Troopers , Forever War and the Dorsai series. This was supposed to be a success so that the rest of the Ender's stories could be told, that didn't happen.



I liked the movie Enders Game . I thought this a pretty good adaptation.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 5, 2018)

*Solo* won't likely be getting a sequel .


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 5, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *Solo* won't likely be getting a sequel .


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

..thought* Solo *was OK... given the number of books I would say that its sequel is not beyond the realm of possibility, though probably not soon...
Personally I would, still, enjoy a *Predators* sequel.. (Haven't seen the predator re-boot; sounds iffy...
And feel that the boat was missed (and sailed) when *Galaxy Quest *didn't get a reprise.
...for a while I was hoping for a continuation of *Cowboys and Aliens *too.

BTW; *Remo Williams *did get a rather odious sequel; I was unable to find its name with certanty (might have been *The Prophesy*) but the plot involved a large mechanical crusher... Might have been a pilot made for TV... might have been a direct to video tape movie (was a while ago).

Enjoy!


----------



## Rodders (Nov 6, 2018)

A shame. I thought that is was pretty good fun.


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 6, 2018)

Happy Joe said:


> *Remo Williams *did get a rather odious sequel; I was unable to find its name with certanty (might have been *The Prophesy*)



That's it Remo Williams:  The Prophesy.  It was a pilot movie but the show did not get picked up.  Instead of Joel Gray made up to be Chinese, Roddy McDowell was made to look like the old Chinese teacher Chiun.  They also had a nobody playing Remo.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 18, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> That's it Remo Williams:  The Prophesy.  It was a pilot movie but the show did not get picked up.  Instead of Joel Gray made up to be Chinese, Roddy McDowell was made to look like the old Chinese teacher Chiun.  They also had a nobody playing Remo.



It didn't really make enough at the box office.


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 18, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> It didn't really make enough at the box office.



This was a TV movie.  It was supposed to start a series but it didn't get good enough ratings.


----------



## Ian (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm probably showing my age here, but the film crying out for a sequel was the Harryhausen classic "JASON & THE ARGONAUTS".  Great as it is the film kind of fizzles out at the end with Zeus saying something like "There are many more adventures awaiting Jason." I first saw the damn thing around 1966 and I'm STILL waiting for the sequel!!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2019)

Ian said:


> I'm probably showing my age here, but the film crying out for a sequel was the Harryhausen classic "JASON & THE ARGONAUTS".  Great as it is the film kind of fizzles out at the end with Zeus saying something like "There are many more adventures awaiting Jason." I first saw the damn thing around 1966 and I'm STILL waiting for the sequel!!!!



Absolutely yes !   There are so may satires they could have done.


----------

